
Sierra town hit hard by disaster, tripped up by another problem: Google Maps - cpeterso
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Sierra-town-hit-hard-by-disaster-tripped-up-by-13284911.php
======
cpt1138
Google maps definitely shows 140 open. Not sure what they are going on about.

~~~
masonic
The article refers to specific timeframes for the error, mostly in August, one
period in September. Not sure what you are going on about.

